
Skripal attack: 2,800 Russian bots ‘sowed confusion after poison attacks’ - SonicSoul
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/2-800-russian-bots-sowed-confusion-after-poison-attacks-zf6lvb3nc
======
guilhas
I don't think there is any need for bots on this one.

'We should see the evidence': public react to spy poisoning
[https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/mar/16/we-should-
se...](https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/mar/16/we-should-see-the-
evidence-public-reacts-to-spy-poisoning)

